# ISO Western 67556 Ultramount Lower Lift Frame



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hoping to find a Western Ultramount lower lift frame Part # 67556.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Kalamazoo, MI


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Western1 said:


> Where are you located?


Kalamazoo, MI


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

New or used?


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Western1 said:


> New or used?


I'm good with used, apparently the early ones are known to have rust issues. If necessary, new will work too. Thx


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok I can check to see what I have.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a good used one to sell. What do you think is a fair price? Did you price them new?


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Western1 said:


> I have a good used one to sell. What do you think is a fair price? Did you price them new?


I've found new for $700 to $900. W


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Plowboy1 said:


> I've found new for $700 to $900. What do you think of $350 or $400? Also, where are you located plz?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Detroit area. Right off 94.


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Western1 said:


> Detroit area. Right off 94.


What do you think on price? I can make a trip your way over the thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I would do 400


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I can get you some pics if you want.


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Western1 said:


> I can get you some pics if you want.


I'm good with $400. Pics would help. Thx


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok it may take a day or two to get them


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Some pics


----------



## Plowboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Western1 said:


> Some pics


Pics look good. When is a good time for you? I'm available Friday, Saturday afternoon, or Sunday. Let me know what works for you and I'll be there. I appreciate your help finding this part.


----------

